# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Jadrolinija

## sea_serenade

Η Jadrolinija που έγινε ευρέως γνωστή στα ελληνικά νερά με το φοβερό MARKO POLO και το όμορφο DUBROVNIK, ξεκίνησε κάπου στο 1980 με το πλοίο SLAVIA τη σύνδεση Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας-Κροατίας.
Τα MARKO POLO & DUBROVNIK άφησαν εποχή στην Αδριατική για την ταχύτητά τους, τις ανέσεις που προσέφεραν στους επιβάτες και για τις χωρητικότητές τους. Δεν θυμάμαι αν εκτός απο τα τρία παραπάνω πλοία, πέρασαν & άλλα πλοία της εταιρίας απο εμάς. Δυστυχώς, το μόνο που έχω σαν αρχείο είναι ένα εισιτήριο της εταιρίας και σαν το παραθέτω......

Jadrolinija tkt.jpg

PS: Όπως παρατηρεί κανείς, στο εισιτήριο δεν υπάρχει ticket number. Τότε, τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε σαν voucher (για όσους γνωρίζουν) και το ticket number το παίρναμε τηλεφωνικώς απο τον κεντρικό πράκτορα της Ηγουμενίτσας. Πέτρινα χρόνια........ :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> PS: Όπως παρατηρεί κανείς, στο εισιτήριο δεν υπάρχει ticket number. Τότε, τα χρησιμοποιούσαμε σαν voucher (για όσους γνωρίζουν) και το ticket number το παίρναμε τηλεφωνικώς απο τον κεντρικό πράκτορα της Ηγουμενίτσας. *Πέτρινα χρόνια........*


..αλλά τόσο όμορφα... :Wink: 
Να'σαι καλά φίλε sea serenade για τα σπάνια ντοκουμέντα που μας χαρίζεις... :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Για  να  κάνω  και  την  δική  μου  προσφορά  για  να  ικανοποιήσω  τους  φίλους.


JL0001.jpg


JL0002.jpg


JL0003.jpg


JL0004.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεν ήξερα οτι μαζί με τα MARKO POLO & SLAVIJA I τότε, έπιανε Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα και τo LIBURNIJA. Πολύ καλό φίλε esperos, ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η Jadrolinija που έγινε ευρέως γνωστή στα ελληνικά νερά με το φοβερό MARKO POLO και το όμορφο DUBROVNIK, ξεκίνησε κάπου στο 1980 με το πλοίο SLAVIA τη σύνδεση Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας-Κροατίας.


Kαι μιας και ανέφερες το SLAVIJA I ας δούμε το σχετικό φυλλάδιο του 1988.

slavija.jpg

Και μια κοντινή του καραβιού που εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει στα 45 ! του χρόνια ως EUROPA I μεταξύ Οτράντο και Αυλώνας.
slavija1.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ellinis, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη συλλεκτική μπροσούρα. Που τη βρήκες ρε άτιμε, έκανες ριφιφί στα απόκρυφα αρχεία της εταιρίας στην Κροατία???

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού σου άρεσε δες και αυτή με το Balkanija. Στη μπροσούρα φαίνεται να έκανε Ιταλία-Δαλματικές ακτές και δεν ξέρω αν κατέβηκε ποτέ προς τα μέρη μας.
Γερή κράση αυτά τα καραβάκια. Και το Balkanija φαίνεται οτι ταξιδεύει ακόμη στα 42 του!

balkanija.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶παιχτος, δεν το συζητάμε καθόλου!!!

----------


## Naias II

Ας δούμε το Slavia I στο Υπερ-Ατου

img240.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Με τα σημερινά δεδομένα παιδιά ούτε τοπικό Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα δεν θα έκανε...................πως άλλαξαν οι καιροί, πως περνάνε τα χρόνια........τι είναι ο άνθρωπός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Ας δούμε άλλο ένα πλοίο της εταιρείας το Adriana το γνωστό Aquarius της ΕΛΜΕΣ

img241.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μη ξεχνάμε και την μεγάλη προσπάθεια της Jadrolinija στον τομέα της κρουαζιέρας. Πρώτα με τα τρίδυμα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια της Αδριατικής Jugoslavija (ΕΡΜΗΣ), Jadran και Jedinstvo και μετά με τα μεγαλύτερα αδελφάκια Istra και Dalmacija καθώς και το δικό μας Adriana (Aquarius). Περισσότερα σε αυτό το blog http://home.hetnet.nl/~fleetfile1/Fe...leet_intro.htm

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση σχετικά με το πανέμορφο Dalmacija που πουλήθηκε για σκραπ:

http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/news%20updates.html

----------


## xidianakis

το marko polo που ειναι τωρα? ειχε ενα ατυχημα... τι εγινε τελικα? μηπως γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## Ellinis

Ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάζεται (αν δεν έχει ήδη επισκευαστεί)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το deck plan του DUBROVNIΚ

dubrovnik decks.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μια φωτο του DUBROVNIK απο το 2007

superfast (77).JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρέα με το Κνωσσός  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερά πλοία τόσο το DUBROVNIK όσο και το MARKO POLO. Η δε φωτό του BEN απίθανη όπως πάντα....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μερικά κοντινά πλάνα από το ...ξεστράτημα του MARKO POLO




πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## a.molos

Μια όμορφη κάρτα της εταιρείας Jadrolinija, με το MARCO POLO να περνά ανοικτά του Korcula. Aπο την προσωπική μου συλλογή.
 (Θα βρώ και τις υπόλοιπες :Smile: ).

----------


## xidianakis

..... δεν ξερω τι λετε εσεις, εμενα μου αρεσει το πλοιο αυτο και ως σκαρι και ως μηχανικα μερη....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tsikalos

ωραία φώτο σε πανέμορφο μέρος.
Το σκαρί είναι όντως αρκετά όμορφο

----------


## Naias II

> Kαι μιας και ανέφερες το SLAVIJA I ας δούμε το σχετικό φυλλάδιο του 1988.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18187
> 
> Και μια κοντινή του καραβιού που εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει στα 45 ! του χρόνια ως EUROPA I μεταξύ Οτράντο και Αυλώνας.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18188


Το βαπόρι στις 14/02 έκανε το τελευταίο ταξίδι του, στην Αλιάγα  :Sad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I found a nice card of *Aleksa Santic* in my boxes. Here she is.

Aleksa Santic.jpg

I know very little about her, so here is what http://www.simplonpc.co.uk says....



> *Aleksa Santic*
> (Jadrolinija: 1953-1971)
> 
> 430 gt - length 54.1 m - two Fiat diesels - total 735 kW - speed 14,5 knots - 600 passenger
> 
> *Aleksa Santic* was built in 1953 at the "Uljanik" shipyard in Pula for Jadrolinija. In 1964 she was rebuilt at the "Crvena Zvijezda" shipyard at Pula as a cruiseship for 48 cabin passengers. Her length was increased to 55.5 m with the more streamlined bow. In 1971 *Aleksa Santic* was sold to Sociata Partenopa di Navegazione, Napoli , and she was rebuilt to passenger and carry cars. Her new name was *Epomeo Primo*. In 1981 she was scrapped in La Spezia, Italy.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *εθνικη ομαδα υδατοσφαιρισεως (water polo) του 1959* στο Κοτορ του Μαυροβουνιου της παλαι ποτε Γιουγκοσλαβιας, με το περιφημο *Jadran* της Jadrolinija στο βαθος.

Kotor 1959.jpg

Μπορει να μην ηταν τοσο γνωστη αυτη η ομαδα οσο μεταγενεστερες ομαδες του water polo, αλλα ειχε μια σειρα απο παικτες που ηταν πραγματικοι ερασιτεχνες και αγαπουσαν το αθλημα...  Πολλοι απο αυτους επαιζαν φουνταριστοι μια και ηταν ... καπως πιο αργοι κολυμβητες, αλλα ειχαν γινει θρυλοι με τα κατορθωματα τους. Μην ξεχνατε οτι το 1959 υπηρχε μονο ενα κολυμβητηριο Ολυμπιακων διαστασεων (στην λεωφορο Αμαλιας) και ενα κλειστο 25 μετρων διπλα στην Σχολη Ναυτικων Δοκιμων στον Πειραια.


Για οσους θυμουνται ακομη τους παικταραδες αυτους:
Ορθιοι απο αριστερα: Ο μεγαλος *Γιαννης Θυμαρας* του Εθνικου Πειραιως (για μενα ο καλυτερος τερματοφυλακας ολων των εποχων, αν και αλλοι θα αναφερουν τον επισης εξαιρετο Κωνστα), *Νικος Μπιστης* του Ολυμπιακου, *Νικος Τελειωνης* του Ολυμπιακου (μορφη του 1955 στα 100 ελευθερως), ο θρυλικος *Αλεκος Ζησιμος* του Αθλητικου Ομιλου Παλαιου Φαληρου (που μαζι με τον αδελφο του και τους Γιωργο Σιδορωφ,  Γιωργο Κασιδοκωστα και Γιωργο Παπασημακοπουλο ηταν και οι πρωταθλητες των 400 και 1500 μετρων ελευθερως), ο *Θοδωρος Μπλουδρος* του Ναυτικου Ομιλου Πατρων (μετεπειτα προπνητης της ιδιας ομαδος), ο περιφημος *Νικος Μολοχας* επισης του Ναυτικου Ομιλου Πατρων και ο λαμπρος  *Αλεκος Μοναστηριωτης* του Ολυμπιακου.
Καθιστοι απο αριστερα: ο *Μακης Χαριτος* του Ολυμπιακου αργοτερα μεγαλος προπονητης και "κυριος Ολυμπιακος", ο *Χριστος Οικονομου* του Ολυμπιακου (και αυτος τετρακοσαρης σαν τον Ζησιμο), ο *Γιωργος Κασιδοκωστας* του Παναθηναικου (που ηταν ο κατ εξοχην πρωταθλητης των 200 μετρων πεταλουδας και το 1963 ξεκινησε το θαλασσιο σκι σαν σπορ στην Ελλαδα) και ο *Δημητρης Γεωργιαδης*, ο αρχηγος  του Ναυτικου Ομιλου Πατρων για πολλα χρονια.
Λειπουν απο την φωτογραφια δυο αλλοι μεγαλοι πολιστες, ο *Ανδρεας Γαρυφαλλος* του Εθνικου και ο μεγαλος  *Χατζηκυριακακης*

Η φωτογραφια ειναι το Νικου Μολοχα

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του DUBROVNIK

Πηγή : http://www.photoship.co.uk

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 030a despo.jpgPHOTO0 030b despo.jpg2 φωτογραφίες του πλοίου και απο μένα στην Αγκώνα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μετα τις ομορφες  φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισε ο φιλος despo    να δουμε και αλλες δυο του _ _Dubrovnik_ _ 


Φωτογραφιες Κωνσταντινος  Παππας  
_DUBROVNIK  k.pappas.jpgDUBROVNIK by K.PAPPAS.jpg_


__
_

----------


## despo

PHOTO 007oo7007 despo.jpgΚαι μία καρτ ποσταλ με το Jadran.

----------


## τοξοτης

*http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolinija/AleksaSantic-07_BS_b.jpg**http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...antic-01_b.jpg**http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...antic-02_b.jpg

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...ic-05_BS_b.jpg*http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...ic-06_BS_b.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...1957-01_bg.jpg

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...1957-02_bg.jpg

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini...1957-06_bg.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ISTRA φωτογραφημενο απο τον φιλο Κωνσταντινο Παππα

_ISTRA by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ελπίζοντας ότι τα στοιχεία της wikipedia είναι σωστά τα παρακάτω σχετικά με την εταιρεία και τα πλοία της 

*adrolinija*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Jadrolinija* is a Croatian sea shipping company. It is a state-owned company  and its main mission is connecting Croatian islands to the mainland by  operating regular passenger and cargo transport services. The company  mainly operates car ferries on domestic routes along the Croatian coast, as well as international routes across the Adriatic Sea to Italy (to ports at Ancona and Bari). Jadrolinija currently operates a fleet of 56 vessels: it has 4 large  ferries named Dubrovnik, Marko Polo, Liburnija and Zadar which are used  on long range and international routes, 37 smaller ferries used for  local passenger service, 8 catamarans,  1 hydrobus and 5 conventional ships. The fleet's total carrying  capacity is 3,600 vehicles and 27,540 passengers. In 2007 Jadrolinija  transported a total of 9.4 million passengers and 2.4 million  automobiles.
Jadrolinija was founded in Rijeka  on 20 January 1947 as a continuation of various smaller shipping  companies which had operated along the Croatian coast since 1872.


*Ships and routes
*

Ship

Built
Entered
service
Route

HSC Adriana
1990
1998
Split - Hvar - Vela Luka - Ubli

MF Bartol Kašić
1989
1989
Zadar - Ist - Olib - Silba - Premuda - Mali Lošinj

MF Biokovo
2009
2009
Split - Supetar

MF Bol
2005
2008
Brestova - Porozina

MF Brestova
1985
1999
Brestova - Porozina

MF Cres
2005
2005
Prizna - Žigljen

HSC Dubravka
1991
2001
Mali Lošinj - Susak - Unije - Martinšćica - Cres - Rijeka

MF Dubrovnik
1979
1996
Split - Ancona

MF Hanibal Lucić
1993
1994
Drvenik - Dominče

MF Hrvat
2007
2007
Split - Supetar

MF Ilovik
2006
2007
Valbiska - Merag

MF Jadran
2010
2010
Split - Stari Grad

MF Jazine
1978
1978
Zadar - Rivanj - Sestrunj - Zverinac - Molat - Ist

HSC Judita
1990
2001
Split - Vis

MF Juraj Dalmatinac
2007
2007
Zadar - Preko

HSC Karolina
1989
2004
Split - Bol - Jelsa

MF Kijevo
1997
1997
Biograd - Tkon

MF Korčula
2007
2008
Split - Vela Luka - Ubli

MF Krčanka
1970
1970
Šibenik - Zlarin - Kaprije - Žirje

MF Laslovo
1997
1997
Drvenik - Sućuraj

MF Lastovo
1969
1978
Split - Rogač / Split - Vela Luka - Ubli

MF Liburnija
1969
1969
Rijeka - Split - Stari Grad - Korčula - Dubrovnik - Bari

MF Lošinjanka
1969
1969
Sumartin - Makarska

MF Lubenice
1989
1998
Prapratno - Sobra

MF Marjan
2005
2005
Split - Supetar

MF Marko Polo
1973
1988
Rijeka - Split - Stari Grad - Korčula - Dubrovnik - Bari

MF Mate Balota
1988
1988
Zadar - Iž

HSC Mediteran
1978
2003
Zadar - Sali - Zaglav

HSC Novalja
1991
2004
Rijeka - Rab - Novalja

HSC Olea
1981 
199?



MS Ozalj
1955
1955
-

MF Pelješčanka
1971
1971
Biograd - Tkon

MF Petar Hektorović
1989
1999
Split - Vis

MF Porozina
1971
1993
Dubrovnik - Suđurađ

MS Postira
1963
1963
Dubrovnik - Koločep - Lopud - Suđurađ - Šipanska Luka

MS Premuda
1957
1957
Mali Lošinj - Srakane Vele - Unije - Ilovik - Susak - Mali Lošinj

MF Prizna
1970
1991
Prizna - Žigljen

HSC Silba
1990
1998
Zadar - Molat - Ist

MF Sis
1974
1997
Zadar - Preko

MF Ston
1997
1997
Makarska - Sumartin

MF Supetar
2004
2004
Zadar - Bribinj

MF Sveti Juraj
1980
1991
Prizna - Žigljen

MF Sveti Krševan
2004
2004
Orebić - Dominče

MF Šoltanka
1971
1971
Split - Trogir - Seget Donji - Drvenik Mali - Drvenik Veli

MS Tijat
1955
1955
Šibenik - Zlarin - Prvić Luka - Šepurine - Vodice


MF Tin Ujević
2002
2003
Split - Stari Grad / Split - Supetar

MF Valun
1983
1998
Valbiska - Merag

MF Vis
1965
1976
Vela Luka - Ubli

MF Vladimir Nazor
1986
1986
Ploče - Trpanj

MF Zadar
1993
2004
Zadar - Ancona




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jadrolinija

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...1334693764.jpg

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...5/100_2305.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Eclipse_1...013-7706_b.jpg

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Eclipse_1...013-7723_b.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1157049
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=334776
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1724286

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.fleetmon.com/en/vessels/P.../photos/528841
http://www.fleetmon.com/en/vessels/P.../photos/430213
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1625164

----------


## τοξοτης

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...2011-08-06.jpg


http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Eclipse_1...011-5493_b.jpg

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Eclipse_1...011-5524_b.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*PELJESCANKA*

Name:Peljescanka


IMO:7111195


MMSI:238115040


Callsign:9A2165


Last known flag:  Croatia



Vessel type:Ro-ro/passenger Ship


Gross tonnage:426 tons


Summer DWT:118 tons


Length: 49 m


Beam: 9 m


Draught: 2.5 m



Class society:Croatian Shipping Register


Build year:1971


Builder*:Titovo Shipyard
Kraljevica, Croatia




http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=998702
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=471014

----------


## τοξοτης

*LOSINJANKA*







    Name:
 Losinjanka

   IMO:
 7038513

   MMSI:
 238115140

   Callsign:
 9A2178

   Last known flag:
   CROATIA



   Vessel type:
   Ro-ro/passenger Ship

   Gross tonnage:
   411 tons

   Summer DWT:
   122 tons

   Length:
   48 m

   Beam:
   9 m

   Draught:
   2.4 m

   Class society:
 Croatian Shipping Register

   Build year:
 1969

   Builder*:
 Titovo Shipyard
  Kraljevica, Croatia










http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1592599
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1311354
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1060796
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=832701

----------


## τοξοτης

*POROZINA*

Vessel type: Ro-ro/passenger Ship  Build year: 1971
  Gross tonnage: 399 tons
  Summer DWT: 215 tons
  Length: 57 m - Beam:  11 m - Draught: 3 m
  Former name : Esefjord (Until 1993)



http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=875648

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1250607

----------


## τοξοτης

*PRIZNA

*
   Name:Prizna

   IMO:8971724

   MMSI:238114540

   Callsign:9A2151

   Last known flag:CROATIA

   Former   name(s): - Farja 61/240 (Until 1991)

   Vessel   type: Ro-ro/passenger Ship

   Gross tonnage:354 tons

   Summer DWT:350 tons

   Length:66 m

   Beam:13 m

   Draught:2.4 m

   Class   society:Croatian   Shipping Register

   Build year:1970

   Builder*:Kalmar   Fartygsreparationer
  Kalmar, Sweden


http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolinija/Prizna-05_bg.jpg
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolinija/Prizna-08_bg.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1408327





*

*

----------


## τοξοτης

*KRCANKA

*
Name:  Krcanka
  IMO:    7032002
  MMSI: 238115240
  Callsign:            9A2175
  Last known flag:           CROATIA
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  411 tons
  Summer DWT: 122 tons
  Length: 48 m
  Beam:   9 m
  Draught:           2.4 m
  Class society:    Croatian Shipping Register
  Build year:        1970
  Builder*:           Titovo Shipyard
  Kraljevica, Croatia



http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1626858
http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...5v_%287%29.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=711600*
*

----------


## τοξοτης

*SOLTANKA

*  Name:  Soltanka
  IMO:    7120251
  MMSI: 238116140
  Callsign:            9A2173
  Last known flag:           CROATIA
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  426 tons
  Summer DWT: 181 tons
  Length: 48 m
  Beam:   9 m
  Draught:           5 m

  Class society:    Croatian Shipping Register
  Build year:        1971
  Builder*:           Titovo Shipyard
  Kraljevica, Croatia


/www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=979817

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1622752

----------


## τοξοτης

*BIOKOVO

*
Παρακαλείτε ο φίλος ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ , σα πιο ειδικός πιστεύω επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα , να μου πει πως χαρακτηρίζεται ο τύπος αυτού του πλοίου ?? Αμφιπλωρο κλειστού τύπου ?? 
Παντελή ακούς ................
*
*
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...3B_%282%29.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Name:  Liburnija
  IMO:    6511350
  Flag:     Croatia
  MMSI: 238030000
  Callsign:            9AEC
  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  3,910 tons
  Summer DWT: 270 tons
  Length: 89 m
  Beam:   16 m
  Draught:           4 m
  Home port:       Rijeka
  Class society:    Bureau Veritas
  Build year:        1965
  Builder*:           Ihc Merwede Scheepswerf
  Hardinxveld Giessendam, Netherlands
  Owner: Jadrolinija - Rijeka, Croatia
  Manager:          Jadrolinija - Rijeka, Croatia


 http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e1/Liburnija_%28ship%2C_1965%29_IMO_6511350%2C_in_Spl  it%2C_2011-09-18.jpg

 http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1619730

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1620623

----------


## despo

Πολύ ωραία η δουλειά σου φιλε Τοξότης για μια ιστορική εταιρεία.

----------


## τοξοτης

*OZALJ*

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolini..._1955-01_b.jpg

*VALJEVO*

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolinija/Valjevo-01_b.jpg
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Jadrolinija/Valjevo-02_b.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Name:  Bartol Kasic
  IMO:    8713641
  Flag:     Croatia
  MMSI: 238113140
  Callsign:            9A2164
  Former name(s):
  - Vuk Karadzic (Until 1991 May)

  Vessel type:      Ro-ro/passenger Ship
  Gross tonnage:  2,296 tons
  Summer DWT: 400 tons
  Length: 65 m
  Beam:   16 m
  Draught:           3 m

  Home port:       Rijeka
  Class society:    Croatian Shipping Register
  Build year:        1989
  Builder*:           Titovo Shipyard
  Kraljevica, Croatia
  Owner: Jadrolinija - Rijeka, Croatia
  Manager:          Jadrolinija - Rijeka, Croatia


http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1574797

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=1472222

http://www.naviearmatori.net/albums/...5/100_2787.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LIBURNIJA.jpg


> Δεν ήξερα οτι μαζί με τα MARKO POLO & SLAVIJA I τότε, έπιανε Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα και τo LIBURNIJA. Πολύ καλό φίλε esperos, ευχαριστούμε.


Kάποτε το LIBURNIJA έκανε κ κρουαζιέρες κ έπιανε Πειραιά κ ελληνικά νησιά. Τι κρουαζιέρες κ με τι ανέσεις αυτό το ΕΓ/ΟΓ, ένας Θεός ξέρει...

----------


## a.molos

dumbrovnic.jpgDUBROVNIC  depart.jpgDumbrovnic 001.jpg Αφιξη & αναχώρηση του Dumbrovnic στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Στην τρίτη φωτογραφία το Marco Polo στο ίδιο λιμάνι.

----------


## a.molos

EUROPA I.jpgΚαι μια φωτό του SLAVIJA I ως  EUROPA I  στη μικρή του Περάματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus_015.jpg AMBASADOR κ LIBURNIJA, δύο γιουγκοσλάβικα σε αυτό που παλιά λέγαμε ψαρόσκαλα. Προσέξτε τι υπήρχε τότε στο κομμάτι που είναι ανάμεσα με την παγόδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Παραδοσιακά ήταν από τα πιο παρατημένα σημεία του λιμανιού. Κάποτε το αναφέρανε ως "κωφός λιμήν" και ως μια εποχή δεν είχε ντόκους, ενώ στα ρηχά αράζαν οι μαούνες που φορτώνανε από τις παρακείμενες καρβουναποθήκες. Κάποιες υπάρχουν ακόμη στο στενό πίσω από το άλλοτε κτήριο του Αγούδημου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παραδοσιακά ήταν από τα πιο παρατημένα σημεία του λιμανιού. Κάποτε το αναφέρανε ως "κωφός λιμήν" και ως μια εποχή δεν είχε ντόκους, ενώ στα ρηχά αράζαν οι μαούνες που φορτώνανε από τις παρακείμενες καρβουναποθήκες. Κάποιες υπάρχουν ακόμη στο στενό πίσω από το άλλοτε κτήριο του Αγούδημου.


 Λιμήν Αλών ή Κωφός Λιμήν ήταν από του Τζελέπη μέχρι απέναντι στα κρητικά. Από Παλατάκι μέχρι Λιμεναρχείο λεγόταν Λιμήν Κανθάρου ή Κάνθαρος Λιμήν κ εκεί περιλαμβάνεται το σημείο που λέμε στο οποίο στις παλιές μου φωτό φαίνονται φορτία κ οχήματα λόγω των φορτηγών που έδεναν ακόμα εκεί εναλλάξ με επιβατηγά αλλά κ των ΕΓ/ΟΓ  προς/από Κύπρο. Γιά τις εναπομείνασες καρβουναποθήκες το έχουμε ξαναπεί,είναι στην οδό Ευπλοίας κοντά με την οδό ΚΑΝΘΑΡΟΥ.
Κωφός Λιμήν λεγόταν κ το Πόρτο Κουφό στην Χαλκιδική.

----------


## Ellinis

Ρίξε μια ματιά στη 2η σελίδα του συνημμένου εδώ. Το αναφέρει ως "Κωφός Λιμήν".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στη 2η σελίδα του συνημμένου εδώ. Το αναφέρει ως "Κωφός Λιμήν".


Στο www.limenoscope.ntua.gr αναφέρεται εναλλακτικά ο "Λιμήν Αλών". Αυτό εξηγείται διότι ήταν το πιό εσωτερικό μέρος του λιμανιού,πολύ ρηχό,σαν λιμνοθάλασσα,το Αλίπεδο όπως λεγόταν κ το κύμα έσβηνε πολύ ήρεμα. Από την άλλη, το κομμάτι στη φωτό δεν θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί στην αρχαιότητα ως "λιμήν" διότι αυτή η εσοχή είναι αποτέλεσμα νεωτέρων τεχνικών έργων.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Eίναι το γιουγκοσλάβικο LIBURNIJA το οποίο παλιά έκανε κρουαζιέρες,εγώ το θυμάμαι τέλη 70-αρχές 80 στην Χίο κ τον Πειραιά.
> Στο θέμα του είχα ανεβάσει δικές μου φωτό.
> Πρόσφατα πήγε γιά σκραπ στο Αλιάγα ύστερα από 50 χρόνια ζωής με το ίδιο όνομα κ την ίδια εταιρεία Jadrolinija.



Αφού αναφέρθηκε στο θέμα "Ιστορικές αναζητήσεις" ας δούμε το LIBURNIJA σε δύο φωτο του από τον Selim San όταν είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga και μετά σε προχωρημένη διάλυση. 

LIBURNIJA 01.jpg LIBURNIJA 02.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Κρίμα για το όμορφο πλοίο και τη γραμμή ...

Μια απορία: Η εταιρεία εξακολουθεί και υφίσταται. Γιατί βρίσκεται στις ιστορικές;

----------

